# Grill gets plugged with snow, options to relocate air intake?



## Blain (Nov 6, 2015)

My grill can get plugged with snow and lessens my air intake. Has anyone relocated their fresh air intake, to where and how , with what, tyvm.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Blain said:


> My grill can get plugged with snow and lessens my air intake. Has anyone relocated their fresh air intake, to where and how , with what, tyvm.


It helps here to give information as to what your driving.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

maybe hang a piece of rubber on plow so it does not go over the top


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

leolkfrm said:


> maybe hang a piece of rubber on plow so it does not go over the top


From the "tags" and his photo I'd guess an late 90s early 2000s Blazer, but that's just a guess.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> From the "tags" and his photo I'd guess an late 90s early 2000s Blazer, but that's just a guess.


My guess then, look into an after market air intake, like K&n or the like. I have had to come to the shop and clean my grill off from running hot, because of so much build up. Put a flap on the plow.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

leolkfrm said:


> maybe hang a piece of rubber on plow so it does not go over the top





Randall Ave said:


> My guess then, look into an after market air intake, like K&n or the like. I have had to come to the shop and clean my grill off from running hot, because of so much build up. Put a flap on the plow.


I agree with them. I installed a make-shift piece on my plow and it was night and day. I did it more for the windshield, but should apply to the grill as well. I know a guy who worked for the city and he gave me one off an old city plow. Was still in good shape, and I just had to cut it down and bolt it on. Worth a shot if you want cheap. If you're not a tight ass like me, look around online for one to fit your plow.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

All my plows have deflectors


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Randall Ave said:


> All my plows have deflectors


I just quoted you to agree. I think you might have been the one to suggest it to me.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> I just quoted you to agree. I think you might have been the one to suggest it to me.


Maybe, but heck, I don't remember yesterday.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

A plugged grill will affect your cooling, but isn't going to restrict your combustion air. Relocating your air intake is not necessary


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Aerospace Eng said:


> A plugged grill will affect your cooling, but isn't going to restrict your combustion air. Relocating your air intake is not necessary


Actually I've seen some Dodge Cummins with the air filter plugged with snow. Just saying.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What are driving and plowing and how often does this occur?


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Randall Ave said:


> Actually I've seen some Dodge Cummins with the air filter plugged with snow. Just saying.


Where do you think the cold in cold air intake comes from?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Brndnstffrd said:


> Where do you think the cold in cold air intake comes from?


The A/C vents?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Brndnstffrd said:


> Where do you think the cold in cold air intake comes from?


the letters C, O, L, and D??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> the letters C, O, L, and D??


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

maybe he needs to dump a can of 134a in to his intake?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What are driving and plowing and how often does this occur?


Come on, your supposed to be guessing here, get with the program.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

Randall Ave said:


> All my plows have deflectors


yeh thats what ya call dem things


----------

